# natural parasite control



## Flear (Oct 5, 2012)

in our hobby we try to control parasites & diseases by chemical additives or altering the environment.

these are opions not available in nature

what does nature do ?

i've heard of cleaner fish for marine fish that will eat off parasites and such that are gained when fish B is swiming at extreme depths, they come up closer to the surface, warmer waters, and fish A eats the parasites off, ... win-win-win, k, got it 

now what about freshwater ?
for the various diseases, infections, and parasites that can and occationally do infect our tanks, are there any such critters that keep these things under control ?

is there anything that eats ick ?
is there any natural fungus control ?

sure, we can raise temperatures to control ick, we can do preventative measures to keep fungus from ever showing up, and treat it in the odd chance it does appear.

is there anything natural that eats such fungus that may infect our tanks ?

---

and there are other parasites, i remember looking up rotifers, and not all rotifers are content being food, some are parasitic.

sure anything that eats rotifers will eat all rotifers (at least that's my guess).

is that the best we have for natural parasite control ?, things that eat such critters regardless of parasite or not, ... or the infection takes over in whatever host fish gets infected ???

are there any natural critters in the freshwater world that deal with parasites ???


----------

